# Keltec-No More Warranty for second owners



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.keltecweapons.com/news/warranty-update-second-owner-responsibilities

The craptastic front sight on my sub2k is moving ( I guess they locktite them on!) .....found this info.(no warranty repairs for second owners of keltec products)... Repair might be pricey! Guess this diminishes the value of used keltecs!:thumbdown:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im told a HP frt sight will fit it


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a cheap front sight anyway. I wish mine would fall off.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

what i saw it takes to get it off it aint just going to fall off:no:

the guy cut the plastic off then used a heat gun to remove the sleeve from the barrel


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> http://www.keltecweapons.com/news/warranty-update-second-owner-responsibilities
> 
> The craptastic front sight on my sub2k is moving ( I guess they locktite them on!) .....found this info.(no warranty repairs for second owners of keltec products)... Repair might be pricey! Guess this diminishes the value of used keltecs!:thumbdown:


You should send it back to Keltec as the original owner...hmmmmm
who bought the gun online from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

chevelle427 said:


> what i saw it takes to get it off it aint just going to fall off:no:
> 
> the guy cut the plastic off then used a heat gun to remove the sleeve from the barrel


Well It supprised me too, but I'm no f-en liar so I guess it DID fall of. Smelled like hoppes cleaner when it came off, guess it desolved the glue.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fanner50 said:


> It's a cheap front sight anyway. I wish mine would fall off.


 I guess I would soak it in hoppes cleaner/gun oil, should loosen it up pretty quickly, unless I just got a sh$ty glue job.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/fixing-my-keltec-sub2k-100956/#post757122

This is the thread with pics, As you will see the sight is not cut or abused at all. Barrel wiped perfectly clean with just a dry cloth.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Well It supprised me too, but I'm no f-en liar so I guess it DID fall of. Smelled like hoppes cleaner when it came off, guess it desolved the glue.



was not implying so :no:, just the video he had a hard time getting it off, i was going to remove mine till i saw the video then decided to just let it brake off then fix it


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Capt Ron said:


> You should send it back to Keltec as the original owner...hmmmmm
> who bought the gun online from Pennsylvania.


Thought of that, but it was a 6-8 week turn around as well! Guess thats what I get for cleaning my guns huh?:whistling:


----------

